# MAC Prep and Prime Face SPF 50



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 18, 2006)

I read about this on another board and thought you might find it interesting.. I don't know when its coming out..
Its the same as prep and prime except they've added spf 50 for sun protection..


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow!Thats great news!But is it really SPF "50" ? That number seems kinda high??


----------



## macchicaboom (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_Wow!Thats great news!But is it really SPF "50" ? That number seems kinda high??_

 
ITA.  SPF 50?  Even Shiseido barely does that b/c that would be very greasy/oily.  Maybe it is SPF 15?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 18, 2006)

Shiseido's SPF 55 stuff is awesome and not greasy at all. If MAC pulls this off, I'll be so happy.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 18, 2006)

no gracias for me! spf 25 is as high as i'll go. i need all the sun light I can get!! i know, i know. pleez don't warn me about skin cancer. 25 is better than none at all!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 19, 2006)

I sincerly hope so


----------



## amethyst_twine (Mar 19, 2006)

SPF50 is great! I usually put on at least SPF40. Actually SPF30 is more than enough.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 19, 2006)

christ, spf 50? its rare to even find a SUNSCREEN with that high an SPF, even in sunny southern california. although, i'm not too hip on the SPF scene, i guess, since i don't really wear it. yeah, i should, but i value my tan entirely too much.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 19, 2006)

i refuse to use anything but spf 50 nowadays. maybe 30 if it's all i have. usually i forget to put it on under my make-up but scotland isn't the sunniest of places. however, when i go on holiday, i make sure i wear sun screen. i am so thrilled about this! it will make me happy since spf makes my foundation run off, but having prep n prime will make it so lovely!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 19, 2006)

I was looking at our update book during basic training and this was in thier but an Asia Exclusive, this and foundation try on pacs are going to be released in asia only. BUT my trianers said they might release the try on pacs here later....dont know about the prep and prime spf 50.


----------



## brumeux (Apr 22, 2006)

I saw it yesterday at my local counters.
It's indeed written SPF 50. But the price tag is more than 150% of previous prep + prime.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have never tried P+P, wonder if I should try this one.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought the spf p+p was an asian exclusive? I was in Tokyo not too long ago and I saw it there. 
let me preface this with saying i wear sunscreen everyday. I’m a huge advocate of preventative skin care. i was wearing spf 45 every day all over and my dermatologist told me that anything over 30 protects arbitrarily. So, in theory it is good to have a p+p that has the potential power of spf 50, but I think its sort of misleading. Especially, when most MAC foundations have spf 15.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 22, 2006)

It IS possible to have protection above 35, contrary to what you hear. The issue was previously that the chemicals that permitted this weren't in US products, and/or were prescription only. As one with a sun allergy, I've been using perscription sunscreens of high SPF for a long time, until some of the parasol chemicals came out, and I am now able to buy sunblocks which protect me over the counter.


----------



## Lolita (Apr 23, 2006)

I think this is a great idea.... one less layer of product to put on my face (I also use the shishedo 55, as well as P+P under my foundation). However, MAC isnt exactly fabulous with their sunscreens currently... so I will be shocked if this new product is a) not greasy, b) doesnt give a white cast, c) is stable and d) doesnt break me out. Anyway, I hope this comes out here, and I hope they can impress me!


----------



## aquend (Apr 23, 2006)

OMG!! I hope it comes out in the US. I have a sun allergy and need to wear a high level of SPF on a daily basis. This would be ideal.

For those who have seen it in Asia, how much does it cost?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquend* 
_OMG!! I hope it comes out in the US. I have a sun allergy and need to wear a high level of SPF on a daily basis. This would be ideal.

For those who have seen it in Asia, how much does it cost?_

 
I think I heard that it's 50 Singapore Dollars, but I may be incorrect.

What form of sun allergy do you have? I'm allergic too, Solar urticaria variant type.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 23, 2006)

oh yes please let this be sold in Mx too, please please please!!! i love to have some color on my skin but i can't suntan anymore, i get spots, nasty nasty spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so this would be awesome too, bc i can't wear regular sunscreens bc they break me out, all of them.


----------



## pale blue (Apr 23, 2006)

it's on ebay right now for $40 BIN + $7 s/h. For that price I'll stick to Shiseido unless they release it here.


----------



## betty (Apr 23, 2006)

?????


----------



## martygreene (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_it's on ebay right now for $40 BIN + $7 s/h. For that price I'll stick to Shiseido unless they release it here._

 
I recall seeing that the exchange rate from SGD to USD put this stuff in the $30 range, plus shipping of course. Yeah, a bit steep when there is still the shiseido sunblock available. Though this would be snazzy stuff to have here in the states. I've already sent a message to MAC expressing my interest in this item. You should too!


----------



## aquend (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I think I heard that it's 50 Singapore Dollars, but I may be incorrect.

What form of sun allergy do you have? I'm allergic too, Solar urticaria variant type._

 
Polymorphous light eruption. Its foul business. Is yours the temporary inflamations or long term? PMLE takes a couple of hours to start (though it has the longest lasting adverse reaction) but I know some types of sun allergies are almost immediate.


----------



## oblivion (Apr 24, 2006)

This is out in Singapore..MA says it has more shimmers in the SPF one.. but I couldn't tell the difference after applying on my hand.


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Apr 24, 2006)

I saw it at my counter and it's SGD$58 so after conversion it's between USD$36-$37. Kinda pricey but the MA said it's worth it cos it's really SPF50! I'm pretty tempted to buy but the price is kinda steep, *sigh*


----------



## koolmnbv (May 11, 2006)

*MAC Prep n PRime FACE SPF 50??? WHAT IS THIS*

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/t...&maxSize=50  0


http://www.makeupalley.com/account/t...&maxSize=50  0


when was this released??


----------



## asnbrb (May 11, 2006)

Isn't this an Asian Exclusive?


----------



## koolmnbv (May 11, 2006)

I didnt know I had never seen it b4! I would have been all over that! SPF and me are like conjoined twins!


----------



## llucidity (May 11, 2006)

It serves the same purpose as the original P+P skin, just that it's got SPF 50. Another difference is that there are no shimmers in it like the original one.


----------



## asteffey (May 24, 2006)

I got a CP of it.. ill let everyone know how it is.


----------



## user79 (May 24, 2006)

I have literally posted this on like 3 forums already because people are totally misinformed about the protection factor of SPF ratings.

SPF / Proportion of UVB blocked
SPF 10 = 90.0%
SPF 20 = 95.0%
SPF 30 = 96.7%
SPF 60 = 98.3%

The SPF is an imperfect measure of skin damage because invisible damage and skin aging is also caused by the very common ultraviolet type A, which does not cause reddening or pain. Conventional sunscreen does not block UVA as effectively as UVB, and an SPF rating of 30+ may translate to significantly lower levels of UVA protection according to a 2003 study by RAFT trust-funded researchers. Some broad spectrum sunscreens do provide significant UVA protection. According to a 2004 study, UVA also causes DNA damage to cells deep within the skin, increasing the risk of malignant melanomas.

Due to consumer confusion over the real degree and duration of protection offered, labeling restrictions are in force in several countries. In the United States in 1999, the FDA decided to institute the labelling of SPF 30+ for sunscreens offering more protection, and a similar restriction applies in Australia. This was done to discourage companies making unrealistic claims about the level of protection offered (such as "all day protection"), and because an SPF over 30 does not provide significantly better protection.


*
Bottom line: SPF 50 is nothing but marketing as it only offers very minimal better protection than an SPF 20 or even an SPF 15.*


----------



## neotrad (May 24, 2006)

I think we have it here...(in Japan)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.jp/templa...T_ID=PROD70160

If this is what you're referring to.


----------



## neotrad (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquend* 
_For those who have seen it in Asia, how much does it cost?_

 
It's about 42US$ here in Japan.


----------



## neotrad (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_
Due to consumer confusion over the real degree and duration of protection offered, labeling restrictions are in force in several countries. In the United States in 1999, the FDA decided to institute the labelling of SPF 30+ for sunscreens offering more protection, and a similar restriction applies in Australia. This was done to discourage companies making unrealistic claims about the level of protection offered (such as "all day protection"), and because an SPF over 30 does not provide significantly better protection.


*
Bottom line: SPF 50 is nothing but marketing as it only offers very minimal better protection than an SPF 20 or even an SPF 15.*_

 

Wow MissChievous! You're always informative! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've heard a bit about what you stated here as well before. So I never go excited over the 'high' numbers after SPF. It's kind of exaggerating. I also heard that wearing strong SPF sun protection products damage your skin especially under the SUN. How ironic...


----------



## koolmnbv (May 24, 2006)

I dont quite understand, if you wear to much sun protection you can hurt your skin worse? Is there no way to win this game?


----------



## martygreene (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I have literally posted this on like 3 forums already because people are totally misinformed about the protection factor of SPF ratings.

SPF / Proportion of UVB blocked
SPF 10 = 90.0%
SPF 20 = 95.0%
SPF 30 = 96.7%
SPF 60 = 98.3%

The SPF is an imperfect measure of skin damage because invisible damage and skin aging is also caused by the very common ultraviolet type A, which does not cause reddening or pain. Conventional sunscreen does not block UVA as effectively as UVB, and an SPF rating of 30+ may translate to significantly lower levels of UVA protection according to a 2003 study by RAFT trust-funded researchers. Some broad spectrum sunscreens do provide significant UVA protection. According to a 2004 study, UVA also causes DNA damage to cells deep within the skin, increasing the risk of malignant melanomas.

Due to consumer confusion over the real degree and duration of protection offered, labeling restrictions are in force in several countries. In the United States in 1999, the FDA decided to institute the labelling of SPF 30+ for sunscreens offering more protection, and a similar restriction applies in Australia. This was done to discourage companies making unrealistic claims about the level of protection offered (such as "all day protection"), and because an SPF over 30 does not provide significantly better protection.


*
Bottom line: SPF 50 is nothing but marketing as it only offers very minimal better protection than an SPF 20 or even an SPF 15.*_

 
For most products available in the US, I'll generally agree. The issue is that the chemicals that were previously used (you may noted the studies that were done on this were in '03 and '04) to increase UVB protection reduced the photostability and protection of the UVA agents. However, Europe and Asia have been using new chemicals with great success, which allow a higher UVB protection along with a high level of UVA protection. These chemicals haven't been approved by the FDA for manufacture by US companies, however they have OKed the import of products containing these chemicals. You can also obtain sun protection products containing them via a doctors script (I have such a script, due to sun allergy). 

So while the US FDA has basically nixed the SPF ratings above 30, this doesn't mean that it is impossible to have a higher protection level, it just means you can't get it from US manufactured (or outsourced but manufactured specifically for the US) lines.


----------



## koolmnbv (May 24, 2006)

So what is the best spf to get. Exact brand and item please. Also should I try to get this P&P skin spf? Lay it out what exactly should I buy to protect myself properly. I do not understand this at all and the more I read about it the more confusing it gets to me


----------



## martygreene (May 24, 2006)

koolmnbv- I'd try the suggestions you recieved in your skin and bodycare forum thread. 

Another good place to get information about how to properly protect yourself is your local dermatologist.

As for the Prep+Prime, it's hard to say. I don't know the chemicals it uses, and I don't know if the concentration is high enough to give an even coverage, since it is intended as a makeup primer. I would suggest choosing a proper sun protection product. As always, a physical barrier (brimmed hats, sunglasses, proper clothing) is your best protection.


----------



## Deelite033 (May 25, 2006)

When I went to the MAC PRO Tour 2 months ago, Gordon said product development was working on a moisturizer with SPF 50.. he also stated that they were working on making an eyelash curler comparable to Shu Uemura & also a Mineral powder foundation but in a compact form.. not sure when this is all going to happen, but it's in the works.


----------



## neotrad (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deelite033* 
_When I went to the MAC PRO Tour 2 months ago, Gordon said product development was working on a moisturizer with SPF 50.. he also stated that they were working on making an eyelash curler comparable to Shu Uemura & also a Mineral powder foundation but in a compact form.. not sure when this is all going to happen, but it's in the works._

 

Sounds like fantastic plans! 
I'm sooo interested in the mineral powder foundation! I'd definitely get it if it ever is going to be released! 

Thank you for the info!


----------



## mollyv6 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

Ok so I have wanted this since I first heard about in December b/c I am always on the hunt for a high protection sunscreen/antioxidant/moisturizer hybrid that won't get oily, be sticky or look white on my skin.  I'm sensitive to most chemical sunscreens, esp. avobenzone, but I can handle others if they are mixed with zinc oxide or titanium dioxide.  So, I finally bought this as soon as Nordstrom's opened and so far I have only tested it on my hand but it seems like it will be great.  There is 16.1% zinc oxide and 7.5% octinoxate but no PA++ on the packaging, so will this be photostable?  On MAC's site it shows the PA++ on the bottle but on my it says SPF50/FPS50.  I have read the notepad on MUA re: photostability but I am still curious about this product.  Any insight would be great.


----------



## highheels (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

Looking forward to hearing how you like it after you've worn for a day... I am considering this as well!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

I'm waiting to know too. Please let us know soon!!!


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

i've never used this. good luck and let us know how you like it =]


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

I am really excited about this as well.  I am a total skin care and SPF nut so I am exicted that it will have SPF 50 but am also worried about it looking white on.


----------



## visivo (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mollyv6* 

 
_ There is 16.1% zinc oxide and 7.5% octinoxate but no PA++ on the packaging, so will this be photostable?  On MAC's site it shows the PA++ on the bottle but on my it says SPF50/FPS50._

 

I think it is, in fact, photostable. This is interesting too, which I found when I googled it, coincidentally: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=55685

How's the texture? I'd love an update once you try this. All my spf moisturizers have been breaking me out lately, this would be a really lush alternative!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

I would love it to photograph with no white cast in flash photography, especially on NC43 skin...but is that possible? Could it really work?


----------



## mollyv6 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

Ok ladies...so I wore this for the first time today and I made sure to put on enough to yield adequate SPF rating and it does leave a white cast but not as bad as one would expect.  I have been using Shishedo ultra smooth protection cream SPF 36 PA+++ and I do like it.  This is a very elegant cream, not the silicone feel that you get with the fast response, even though it is silicone based.  It does feel very light on the skin and I let mine soak in for about 10 min before applying my yogamode ( I use this as my face powder/foundation) and the white cast had gone away by then.  Let me say that for such a high SPF this did not get greasy at all during the day.  I do have drier skin but many other sunscreens, incl. the new SPF 15 from MAC, make me look oily within a few hours, so this one wins high marks in that category.  I put this on at 8am and when I got home at 9pm my face looked almost as good as this morning, except for the tiredness.  I will comment on possible breakouts or pore clogging after several days of use b/c my skin is sensitive and reacts fast.  HTH.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

Wow, thanks for the review!  I'm quite interested in this, since my face gets pretty oily in the summer.  Biotherm's Aquasource made me into a greaseball, and although La Roche Posay's isn't bad, I'm wary to use it come summertime.  This primer would be a great addition to my regimen, esp. if it helps with my foundation!


----------



## belle_in_pink (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

Wow. Looking forward to your feedback. I wanted to try this ever since it went on the MAC website.  Interesting.  Always on a lookout for something w/ high SPF but won't affect the look of my makeup.


----------



## amoona (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

I just got it yesterday so I'm going to be trying it tomorrow when I go to work so we'll see how it is.


----------



## mollyv6 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

I think I may have found a holy grail for sunscreens.  I have now used this for five days and slept in it twice (oops!) and have not had one breakout or clogged pore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I now try to put this on one area at time versus smearing it all over my face b/c the white cast doesn't show up when I do this.  I also think this really helps my makeup stay put.  I don't wear any liquid or cream foundation so I cannot speak to that but as far as blush goes, it stays very true with this primer.  My only complaint would be the amount you get is barely enough for a month of adequate use (1 oz.) so I will be buying this two or three at a time and it gets expensive but I think it is worth it.  The only other thing I will have to test over time is if I get any more brown sun spots.  I have several around my eyes and on my cheeks so I will have to see if this really is photostable.  good luck to those who buy it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

Do you have the list of ingredients by any chance?


----------



## user79 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

Thing that annoys me about the labeling of 50 spf, is that it is so misleading. An spf of 50 is only incrementally stronger in protection than a 25 or a 30. The reason is because spf labeling is not accurate. An spf of 50 is _not_ twice as strong as an spf of 25.


----------



## Diskordia (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

ok here are the ingredients

Active ingredients:
Zinc Oxide 16.10%, Octinoxate 7.50%

Water, cyclopentasloxane, butylene glycol, peg-7 dimehicone, cyclohexasiloxane, dimethecone, phenyl trimethicone, vinyl dimethicone/methcone, silsequioxane crosspolymer, methyl gluceth-10, glycerin, dimethicone/ vinyl dimethicone crosspolymer, caffeine, tocepherol, sucrose, stearyl glycrrhetinate, cellulose acteate, glycyrrhetinate, cellulose acetate, methicone, PEG/PPG-19/19 Dimethicone, magnesium sulfate, silicia dimethyl silylate, silica, sorbic acid, phenoxyethanol, chlorphenesin


the problem is it's only a P++ with an Ciba PPD estimate of 8.7  UVA-PF, which means it's not a really good sunscreen. oh well the search continues

EDITED: another problem is that you have to apply 1/4 tsp to get the full protection, I tried it and for a primer, it's just too much


----------



## amoona (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

I wore it today and yesterday at work and I really like it. I didn't get the white cast that someone else mentioned. I just take a lil on the back of my hand and apply it evenly throughout my face with a 190 brush. It feels really nice on the skin.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

Thanks so much Diskordia. You're a doll for typing that out! I may ask for a sample next time I'm at a MAC store but for now I won't order as I suspect my rosacea may not like the octinoxate. The rest of the ingredients look rosacea-friendly though. I sure wish MAC would list ingredients for all products on their web site like Laura Mercier does.


----------



## Karyn (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

I got a sample about 2 weeks ago and use it over my moisturizer.  I'm just using a little bit.  I love it!  Never used the P&P Face, so I can't compare them. I apply with my fingers to my face and eyes.  My foundation and eye makeup stay on so much better!  I love it!  I keep planning to go back to my sunscreen to compare, but I just can't!


----------



## BlahWah (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Just bought the prep and prime SPF 50...*

I've used my sample with almost any combination of foundation (I'm trying out to see which one I should get), and Prep & Prime spf makes any of them look good on me, even Studio Mist!  I think the sebum changes the colour of SM on me and makes SFF look cakey, but P&P stops it from happening.  Absolutely LOVE it!  I'm going to buy a bottle when C-Shock is over, and in the meantime I'm hoping La Roche Posay's Hydraphase UV will be good enough until it gets really hot.  It's the mattest spf lotion I've ever found.

My only complaint about P&P is that I have to wash my face twice to make sure I get everything off, and I use Shiseido's Pureness Deep Cleansing Foam which usually clears everything with just a tiny amount.  But it's a small adjustment to my cleaning schedule for a fresh face during the day!


----------



## gatinha321 (May 22, 2007)

*Prep + Prime Face protect*

Sorry for the ignorant question but I'm confused. Most MAC products are fairly self explanatory but I'm a little fuzzy on this item. I bought it thinking it was a primer + SPF but it didn't really fill in my pores. Do I really need to buy the Prep+prime face for a "flawless" look? Thanks for any clarifications.


----------



## BlahWah (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime Face protect*

The MA @ my my counter said the regular primer is to help fill in lines (and I guess then, pores) whereas the SPF one is to help control shine (which I have, use, and LOVE).  I didn't notice much of anything when I used the regular primer, but that may be b/c my face got so oily anyway.  Double-check, but I'm sure that's the difference.


----------



## gatinha321 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime Face protect*

Thanks!  The face protect really does a great job keeping me oil free so far too, esp for a sunscreen.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime Face protect*

I use the face protect along w/ Smashbox Photofinish (green).  The Prep & Primes are meant to be used together, not to really replace each other.  I dunno about the oil control, but the sunscreen is pretty good though-I made it all the way through the AIDS Walk without a sunburn (and I usually turn into a tomato in about 5 minutes).


----------



## Kuki (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Prep + Prime Face protect*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_ The Prep & Primes are meant to be used together, not to really replace each other..._

 
Hey everyone, i just had a MAC Chat:

info: Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online.  One of our Artists will be with you shortly.
info: Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Jara.  How may I assist you?
katia: hi jara... i went into my mac store today and the MA showed me PREP + PRIME SKIN, which I LOVED! But because i have freckles she recommended i go with the PREP + PRIME FACE PROTECT 50, because she said theyre exactly the same just with or without the SPF. now when i got home, i read on the box "APPLY MALL AMOUNT AFTER PREP + PRIME SKIN" so that would indicate to me, theyre not the same thing?
Jara:[SIZE=+0] Hi Katia! I am happy to help. [/SIZE]
katia: thanks 
Jara:[SIZE=+0] Either of these products can be used as primer. They both help minimize discolouration and texture. I'm not entirely sure why it recommends using two primers together. In my opinion, you can use either or. Not really together. [/SIZE]
katia: When the MA put the prep+prime skin on her hand, and compared the 2, i was shocked, i really could see the difference. i just thought i'd ask you before i open my purchase.
Jara:[SIZE=+0] If you use it for a few days and feel that you would like to have the other, feel free to exchange it. [/SIZE]

katia: ok, ill give it a go! thanks for your help jara! have a good day


----------



## alka1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm just glad the SPF 50 P+P doesn't have any algae extract in it! The original P+P was amazing, but my skin can't tolerate any sort of algae extracts. I don't get breakouts, just weird itchy bumps. Which is unfortunate because I did like the texture.. I tried it several times and each and every time I would get the same skin reaction. I had the same reaction from other products that contained algae 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm going to be getting the SPF 50 P+P this week - i'm excited!


----------

